# Transmission whine?



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe I just haven't driven the car enough, but I find I notice that when I am driving around 60kph, 2100 rpm, I can hear a slight whine. If I pull my foot off the gas and coast, it disappears, then when I get back on the gas I can hear it again. Seems like when the tranny shifts into fourth it goes away. I don't hear it at low speeds or highway speeds. Everything feels fine, and it doesn't sound like a wheel bearing, although the sound does change with speed in the ranges I can hear it. Does this sound familiar to anyone? Maybe I am just paranoid as the car is new to me. It's an automatic, 2006 LE and I have so far only been in 4 auto as its winter.


----------

